# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Multiple dreams in one sleeping session

## TB

Just recently I've been having multiple dreams every night. Not just two, but more like five or six different dreams, all in the same night. And I'm remembering all of them.

It's been like this for the last week, I'd say. I wake up in the morning, and as I lie there I try to recollect what I was dreaming, and I remember so many different events. 

They're short dreams, very brief - they start, something happens, they finish - then another one starts that's completely different. Just wondering what has caused this... I usually have one really long dream but now I get at least four per night.

What do you think? I don't mind it, it's quite nice having lots of dreams. But this has never happened before.

TB

----------


## Artelis

You must just be trying to remember your dreams much more.  Its quite natural to have that many dreams if you are sleeping long enough.  Also, later in REM your longer dreams might be perceived as two different dreams after you wake up if something occurs that makes the entire dream change.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

i just had 8 last night..[when i woke up this morning] i wrote down the few that had after i had written down the ones in the middle of the night..so 8 is the most i have had..my dreams are usually 5 and up now

dj jones

----------


## Matchbook

That definitely means that you are improving.  The more dreams you remember, the more you are bridging that gap between the conscious and subconscious, and it will become easier to bridge that gap while asleep, resulting in LDs.  I usually have 10 dreams each night that I can recall, adding up to what is perceived as 3-4 hours worth of time spend in dreams, although these dreams probably happen much more quickly than perceived.  I didn't use to remember as I do now.  Of course I can't remember every detail in these dreams, but it's nice to be able to at least remember the plot of your dreams instead of little snippets.  

I hope you have continued good fortune!

(100th post)

----------


## captain ahab

Alot of times I can't tell if i'm remembering seperate dreams or just one dream with several "chapters" or something.  I there a way to tell where one dream ends and a different one begins?

----------

